# مطلوب تجهيز سكر على وجه السرعة



## aaaaa (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من من يجد في نفسه القدرة على تجهيز سكر برازيلي بكميات كبيرة ستكون العقود مع وزارة التجارة العراقية وستكون باسم الشركة المجهزة لمادة السكر البرازيلي درجة اولا 45 
نرجو مراسلتنا او الاتصال بنا على وجه السرعة 
ونرجو الجدية وعدم تضيع وقتنا في الاستفسارات العقود نوع سيف يعني تسليم الى العراق ام قصر وبعد الفحص في العراق تسلم 90% من قيمة الشحنة 
ستكون لنا نسبة من العقد 
تحياتنا الى الصادقين والجادين بالتجهيز 
[email protected]
009647703001749


----------

